# How do you a diagonal path?



## HappyTails (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes, I'm actually asking a question this time instead of ranting. Shocking, isn't it? 

I have a diagonal bridge in my town, and at some point, I do want to put paths leading to it. Problem is, I don't know how to make a path going from a diagonal bridge without it looking 25 kinds of stupid. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 12, 2017)

some different things u could try:
1. cry
2. put down paths and try to hide the weird shape with flowers and trees
3. dirt path/clover path
4. make a straight path that almost lines up with the bridge and make a tiny disgraceful path linking the straight path to the bridge

idk :I i honestly think it would look a lot better if you didnt try to use patterns because i personally really dislike the square look, but it's totally up to you and im sure you'll make something that looks great !!


----------



## CaramelCookie (Sep 12, 2017)

I've seen one path that had a fake grass border diagonally, so it'd blend with the real grass and the corners wouldn't appear... don't remember where I've seen it though. Also, grass matching paths have to be changed every time the seasons change, so there's that.
I tried hard to make diagonal bridges since I think they're beautiful, but none of my towns had the right river ;v;


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 12, 2017)

Yeah, it's a challenge to try to make this work. My river is mostly horizonal, so most of the bridges in my town can only go north and south, however, my river also curves up vertically then go back to horizontal, so I had the perfect spot for the diagonal bridge and it's near my house too. And the one thing I realized, is that the diagonal bridge kind of lines up with one of my beach ramps so it's a diagonal shot from my house down to the ramp on my east beach.


I'm going to try and figure this out. I read that natural dirt paths are good, but I don't know how to make natural dirt paths. -_-


----------



## CaramelCookie (Sep 12, 2017)

You'd have to literally run up and down everyday in the places you want the grass to erode and never go where you want it green. After doing this daily, in a few months the paths should be complete. Besides the herculean effort, it's almost impossible to plot reset if you don't have any patterns down, so I wouldn't advise it. x(


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 12, 2017)

Oh no, that's too much work. XD

And I was not going to plot reset, but I think I'm going to start because I'm ready to start putting some effort into my town. I'm sure I'll figure out something. I might not even have a path leading to it. Making it the lonely bridge with no path. That actually might work too.

Oh, I can plant trees diagonally. It can be a tree lined path, without actually being a path.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 12, 2017)

Just, dont go through the trouble of making diagonal paths... It doesn't look natural no matter how hard you try.

I had a diagonal bridge back then, (I can still place one if I want to) But no matter what paths I place it just looks unnatural. -.-


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 12, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Just, dont go through the trouble of making diagonal paths... It doesn't look natural no matter how hard you try.
> 
> I had a diagonal bridge back then, (I can still place one if I want to) But no matter what paths I place it just looks unnatural. -.-



I know right? Just look at this mess. I don't know what I was trying to do here. (ignore the character, he's just an alt I'm using to buy a painting)


----------



## Lanstar (Sep 12, 2017)

I can only see a few ways diagonals could work:

a. If the path is fairly short, kind of like in your screen shot.
b. If the path is thin (1x1 patterns), and as if it were circling/curving around an attraction or two.

Don't worry too much about how the path looks like at first. As long as it appears to connect areas in a clean and satisfying way, you'll be fine. It is the attractions that the paths lead around that are more important.


----------



## molas (Sep 12, 2017)

I gotta say, I love the little peninsula the bridge is coming off of. It's like, perfect.

But yeah, most diagonal paths have fake grass surrounding the diagonal shape. And bushes to "mask" it a bit, but the area you're showing us won't really work with bushes.

You could also do a few stepping stone patterns.

Also, just an opinion, but with what you have now, I feel like removing this tile will make it feel a bit smoother:


----------



## will. (Sep 12, 2017)

I've seen pattern's that have a stepping stone design that match with your grass type. Those are cool because they branch off of the square look of the paths and they also give a great way to go diagonally without looking disgusting. Also, putting trees right in front of the bridge so that you can't see the entry to the bridge is great.


----------



## Pancake225 (Sep 12, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> some different things u could try:
> 1. cry
> 2. put down paths and try to hide the weird shape with flowers and trees
> 3. dirt path/clover path
> ...


tbh your 1st suggestion is prob the best. Lol


----------



## CaramelCookie (Sep 12, 2017)

I found this: http://mayorjojo.tumblr.com/post/116910912941/wooden-bridge-looks-so-good-with-bamboo-and-zen (ignore the hacked bamboo) - what do you think?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and these!

http://mayor-brandy.tumblr.com/post/155078106229

http://acnl-pixeltonhub.tumblr.com/post/113029398676/my-third-bridge-is-complete-its-a-little-off


----------



## salvagedstardust (Sep 12, 2017)

CaramelCookie said:


> I found this: http://mayorjojo.tumblr.com/post/116910912941/wooden-bridge-looks-so-good-with-bamboo-and-zen (ignore the hacked bamboo) - what do you think?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Here's another example in the same vein as these! I think this way of placing looks really natural; it's what I'm using in my town! 

http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/126569551290/mayor-frozen-bridges-of-tropico


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 13, 2017)

Oh I like those examples. I am going to steal, I mean borrow some of those path set ups.


----------



## Sloom (Sep 13, 2017)

I usually plant flowers around mine so it doesn't look as blocky. But I guess there's really no way unless you want to demolish and rebuild your bridges.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 13, 2017)

I have a diagonal bridge. In the beginning stages of town building I tried to do a cobble stone path and make the square not touch the edge and use clovers instead, but it still looked so weird. I ended up doing all dirt paths with clovers.


----------



## Pancake225 (Sep 17, 2017)

Honestly. I can totally relate its really frustrating. sometimes.


----------



## ja2mine (Sep 17, 2017)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/76/40/8b/76408b01cfbed957ee1a12c5c77f0448.gif

maybe you could try a path like ^^

If you look up diagonal paths on google images you should find some you could use!


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 18, 2017)

i have a diagonal bridge. luckily, once i make all my paths i will go back and remove some to make it more stepping stone like so maybe it will work better with the bridge.


----------

